# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Olaylarının Iraka Sıçraması: Felaket Senaryosu

## ceyda

201337_yarubiye.jpgMart ayının ilk haftasında Suriye ve Irak cephesinde yaşananlar Ortadoğu için bir felaket senaryosuna dönüşebilecek nitelikte işaretler barındırıyor. 2 Mart 2013te Irak toprakları içerisinde Beşşar Esad rejimine bağlı Suriye Ordusu askerlerinin Irakta hayatını kaybetmesi, Suriye ve Irakın aslında iç içe geçmiş yapısının da bir göstergesi olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Zaman zaman Suriye-Irak sınırında ve her iki ülke içerisinde birbirine bağlı olaylar cereyan etse de belki de ilk kez bu çapta bir olay yaşanmıştır. Burada olayı genel niteliği itibariyle anlattıktan sonra detayları üzerinden bir inceleme yapmak, Suriye ve Irak bağlantısı açısından son derece önemlidir.

2 Mart 2013te Özgür Suriye Ordusuna bağlı bazı silahlı gruplar Suriyenin Haseke ili sınırlarındaki (Kamışlı ilçesi) Yarubiye sınır kapısının kontrolünü ele geçirmiştir. Musulun Rabia sınır kapısının karşı tarafı olan Yarubiyede bulunan Beşşar Esad rejimine bağlı Suriye Ordusu askerleri de Irak tarafına geçtiği ve Özgür Suriye Ordusunun Irak tarafına geçen Suriye Ordusu mensuplarına ateş açması sonrasında Irak Ordusunun da karşılık verdiği söylenmektedir. Hatta Irak Ordusu Yarubiye sınır kapısının kontrolünü ele geçiren gruba ağır silahlarla saldırdığı, sınırdaki milislerin Iraka geçmesini engellemek için karşılık verdiği belirtilmektedir. Irak hükümeti tarafından yapılan açıklamada bir saldırı olmadığı karşı taraftan açılan ateşe karşılık verildiği ifade edilmektedir. Bu çatışma sonucu bazı Suriyeli askerlerin hayatını kaybettiği ve yaralandığı söylenmiştir. Olayın ardından Rabia bölgesinde bulunan Suriyeli askerlerin güvenli yollarla Suriye yetkili makamlarına teslim edilmesi için Irakın Anbar ilinden Suriyeye açılan sınır kapılarından biri olan Velid Sınır kapısına doğru yol alan Irak Ordusu konvoyuna Anbarın batısındaki Akkeşat bölgesinde tuzak kurulmuştur. Askeri konvoya düzenlenen saldırı sonucunda 48 Suriye askeri ile 13 Irak askeri hayatını kaybetmiş, Irak Ordusuna ait 4 askeri araç da tahrip edilmiştir. Olayın ardından 4 Martta Irak Ordusu Anbarda saldırı düzenlenen bölgede saldırganları yakalamak amacıyla büyük bir operasyon başlatmıştır. 5 Martta ise Rabia sınır kapısına Irak Ordusu tarafından çok sayıda askerle birlikte tank ve helikopterler sevk edilmiştir. 5 Martta da Irak Ordusu Sincar bölgesine girmek istemiş, ancak burada bulunan peşmerge kuvvetleri girişe izin vermemiştir.

Olaylar şimdilik yatışmış görünmekle birlikte etkisinin devam etmesi muhtemeldir. Bu olayların detaylarına bakıldığında Suriye olaylarının pek çok açıdan Irakı doğrudan etkilediğini ortaya koymaktadır. Öncelikle Suriyede yaşanan silahlı mücadele, Irakın güvenliğini doğrudan olumsuz etkilemektedir. Irakın iç güvenliğine ilişkin sıkıntılar halen devam ederken, Suriyeden Iraka yönelik tehdit algılaması, Irakın sınır problemlerini ve sınır koruma sorununu da beraberinde getirmektedir. Bu durumun Irakın iç güvenliğinde zafiyete yol açması muhtemeldir.

Öte yandan Suriye ve Irak arasındaki etkileşimin toplumsal boyuta ulaşıyor olması da iç istikrarsızlıklarla mücadele eden Irakı daha da zor duruma sokabilir. Son yaşanan olaydan yola çıkarak örnek verilecek olursa, Suriyenin Yarubiye Sınır Kapısının Özgür Suriye Ordusuna bağlı Casim El-Şammari liderliğindeki Cezire Özgürler Tugayı isimli grubunun öncülüğünde yapılan saldırıyla ele geçirildiği söylenmektedir. Grubun lideri olan Casim El-Şammari, soyadından anlaşılacağı üzere, Şammar aşireti mensubudur. Sünni Arap aşireti olan Şammarlar Suriyede de bulunmakla birlikte aşiretin merkezi Musuldur ve Rabia bölgesi civarında yaşamaktadır. Nitekim 3 Mart Pazar günü Şammar aşireti Musulda yaptığı toplantıda, Irak hükümetinden Yarubiyede bulunan Özgür Suriye Ordusuna saldırmamasını istemiş ve burada bulunan kişilerin kendi aşiretlerinden olduğunu açıklamıştır. Iraktaki Sünni Araplar Musul ve Anbar başta olmak üzere Sünnilerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı illerde yaklaşık 3 aydır Irak hükümetine yönelik büyük çaplı protesto gösterileri düzenlemektedir. Şammar aşiretinin yaptığı açıklama dikkate alındığında, Irak merkezi hükümetine yönelik toplumsal tepkinin artması muhtemeldir. Zira Anbar ve Musuldaki Sünni Arap aşiretleri ile Suriyedeki Sünni Arap aşiretleri arasında akrabalık ilişkileri vardır. Mücadelenin Iraka taşınması durumda Irakta zafiyete yol açabilir.

Ayrıca 5 Martta Sincara girmek isteyen Irak Ordusuna peşmergelerin izin vermemesi bir çatışma dinamiğidir. Bilindiği gibi yaklaşık son 1 yıldır, Irak merkezi hükümeti ile Irak Kürt Bölgesel Yönetimi (IKBY) arasında siyasi, ekonomik ve daha önemlisi askeri bir gerginlik yaşanmaktadır. 2012nin yaz aylarında Rabia Sınır Kapısından ve 2012nin Kasım ayında Selahattinin Tuzhurmatu ilçesindeki olaylardan sonra Kerkükte yaşananlar hafızalardadır. Bununla birlikte IKBY Beşşar Esad muhalifi Suriye Kürtlerine doğrudan destek vermektedir. Bu açıdan Beşşar Esad rejimine açık destek veren Irak merkezi hükümeti ile IKBYyi karşı karşıya getirmektedir. Bu noktada İran ve Türkiyenin bölgesel rolü de denklem içerisinde dikkate alınmalıdır.

Sonuç olarak birkaç menfi olaydan yola çıkarak doğrudan Suriyedeki mücadelenin Irak üzerinde yaşandığını söylemek doğru olmasa da Suriye meselesinin Iraka da sıçramaya başlaması tedirginliği arttırmaktadır. Suriye ateşinin Iraktaki barut fıçısın ateşleme ihtimali bile Ortadoğu için bir felaket senaryosunu ortaya çıkaracak niteliktedir. Ortadoğunun iki krizi birden aynı anda kaldırabilecek dinamiklere sahip olmadığı düşünülmektedir. Bu yüzden Suriye olayları daha fazla yayılmadan siyasi ve ortak barışçıl bir çözümün bulunması Ortadoğuya bir nebze de olsa nefes aldıracaktır.

----------

